# Problem mit Insert-Statements/ PreparedStatements



## marie (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem beim Absetzen von SQL-Insert-Statements auf die Datenbank.
Eine Datenbankverbindung habe ich erstellt, diese funktioniert auch, denn ich kann auch ohne Probleme Daten aus der Datenbank auslesen.

Sowohl folgende Zeile


```
Statement st = connection.createStatement();
```

als auch diese hier


```
PreparedStatement prst = connection().prepareStatement("INSERT INTO tabelle VALUES (?, ?, ?, ?)");
```

lösen eine SQL-Exception aus.

Diese sieht so aus:


> java.sql.SQLException: General error
> at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.throwGenericSQLException(Unknown Source)
> at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLAllocStmt(Unknown Source)
> at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.createStatement(Unknown Source)
> ...



Ich habe das SQL-Statement an sich bereits hundert Mal überprüft, bin mir also zu 99,99% sicher, dass keine Tippfehler drin sind, die Tabelle genau so heißt, wie angegeben, die Anzahl der Parameter stimmt.

Weiß jemand von Euch, woran es liegen könnte?

LG,
Marie


----------



## Pulvertoastman (4. Mai 2004)

General Exception sagt leider nicht so viel aus. 

Versuch mal dem Fehler mit Exception chaining auf die Spur zu kommen.

SQLException hat eine Methode getNextException. Vielleicht kommst du damit weiter.


----------



## marie (4. Mai 2004)

hm ... mit getnextException bekomme ich eine NullPointerException :shock: 

wird ja immer besser ...



> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at sql_seite.DB_SB_InsertReturnedValues.insertSBReturnFB(DB_SB_InsertReturnedValues.java:69)
> at Start.main(Start.java:34)



kannst du dazu was sagen??

marie


----------



## marie (4. Mai 2004)

heißt wohl, dass irgendwas beteiligtes null ist. oder?

na, dann werd ich mich mal auf die suche machen! :wink: 

lg,
marie


----------



## marie (4. Mai 2004)

ok, ich habs.
war tatsächlich was null.

vielen dank für den hinweis mit der getnextexception-methode!

lg,
marie


----------



## jakob190590 (24. Sep 2009)

achja, die NullPointerException beim Aufruf von 
	
	
	
	





```
e.getNextException
```
 liegt aber daran, dass es keine weiteren SQLExceptions gab...


----------



## ARadauer (25. Sep 2009)

> sql_seite.DB_SB_InsertReturnedValues


?? bitte an Code Konventionen halten.

Klassen groß und in CamleCase und Variablen klein und in camelCase


----------

